# Meets IRC????



## cda (Jul 1, 2017)

http://www.nascar.com/en_us/news-me...in-2016-daytona-500-winning-car-in-house.html


----------



## fatboy (Jul 2, 2017)

No fuel, battery.............maybe?


----------



## cda (Jul 2, 2017)

Garage against house

Might take it for a spin once in awhile ?? Just to keep the battery charged


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 2, 2017)

No permit, no problem.
Thats way cool!


----------



## jar546 (Jul 2, 2017)

OK, is there any language in the IRC that would prohibit this?
I love speculation but is there something to support rejecting this?


----------



## ICE (Jul 2, 2017)

Shirley you've heard of this: 
R302.6 Dwelling/garage and/or carport fire separation. The garage and/or carport shall be separated as required by Table R302.6. Openings in garage walls shall comply with Section R302.5. Attachment of gypsum board shall comply with Table R702.3.5. The wall separation provisions of Table R302.6 shall not apply to garage walls that are perpendicular to the adjacent dwelling unit wall.


----------



## conarb (Jul 2, 2017)

About 30 years ago I visited a friend in Las Vegas, the house was a typical one story tract house that had the garage slab poured way back with a wall and family room behind the garage, the side wall fo the family room was open with a step up to the kitchen and rest of the house.   He had removed the wall between the garage and family room and carpeted the slab to the garage door, in the garage portion he had two classic cars and a pool table in what was the family room, it was quite nice to have guys shooting pool with two very nice cars, those cars were worth more than most people.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 2, 2017)

Is it a display?
Is it a new system that has a better fire rating than drywall and there is documentation to back it up?
Alternative methods and material............


----------



## steveray (Jul 3, 2017)

At what point does it become a display?....I parked my Korean War Willys Jeep for 2 years, but it was still a "car" the whole time....Not a motor vehicle if it doesn't have a motor?

Oddly, no definition in IRC.....Closest thing I can find:

GARAGES AND CARPORTS
R309.1 Floor surface. Garage floor surfaces shall be of
approved noncombustible material.
The area of floor used for parking of automobiles or other
vehicles shall be sloped to facilitate the movement of liquids
to a drain or toward the main vehicle entry doorway.

Residential sprinklers will fix everything....


----------



## mark handler (Jul 3, 2017)

steveray said:


> Residential sprinklers will fix everything....


FireLite fixes  it
http://www.fireglass.com/products/glass/firelite-igu/


----------



## steveray (Jul 3, 2017)

Spare no taxpayer expense....I have a school finishing up now with a ton of firelight.

Indoor fuel pump looks a little weird, NFPA allow that?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 3, 2017)

steveray said:


> Indoor fuel pump looks a little weird, NFPA allow that?


Yes. NFPA 30a


----------



## steveray (Jul 3, 2017)

Does it make it an "H"?


----------



## cda (Jul 3, 2017)

And no definition of """"garage""""

I guess code gurus cannot agree what a garage is ?


----------



## steveray (Jul 3, 2017)

cda said:


> And no definition of """"garage""""
> 
> I guess code gurus cannot agree what a garage is ?



No "vehicle" or "motor vehicle" either....which I assumed would be there...


----------



## mark handler (Jul 3, 2017)

cda said:


> And no definition of """"garage""""
> 
> I guess code gurus cannot agree what a garage is ?


Garage per chapter 2 Residential code- refer to  Wabsters 3rd new world dictionary
Definition of Garage by Merriam-Webster
https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/garage
Definition of garage for English Language Learners. : a building or part of a building in which a car, truck, etc., is kept. : a shop where vehicles are repaired


----------



## cda (Jul 3, 2017)

mark handler said:


> Garage per chapter 2 Residential code- refer to  Wabsters 3rd new world dictionary
> Definition of Garage by Merriam-Webster
> https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/garage
> Definition of garage for English Language Learners. : a building or part of a building in which a car, truck, etc., is kept. : a shop where vehicles are repaired





Boy I guess that is hard to get adopted into the base code


----------



## mark handler (Jul 3, 2017)

cda said:


> Boy I guess that is hard to get adopted into the base code


Been there "forever".....


----------



## cda (Jul 3, 2017)

Definition of garage 

Actually in the code

Just like a few more should be there


----------



## mark handler (Jul 3, 2017)

cda said:


> Definition of garage
> Actually in the code
> Just like a few more should be there


And people wonder why the residential code is over 600 pages
They cannot make it idiot proof.
Everyday Definitions should NOT be in the code....


----------



## steveray (Jul 3, 2017)

mark handler said:


> And people wonder why the residential code is over 600 pages
> They cannot make it idiot proof.
> Everyday Definitions should NOT be in the code....



Too bad because most people are idiots....We have people arguing that junk cars are art like carhenge Mark. The code is 600 pages because there are lawyers that help idiots find loopholes just like this...


----------



## mark handler (Jul 3, 2017)

steveray said:


> Too bad because most people are idiots....We have people arguing that junk cars are art like carhenge Mark. The code is 600 pages because there are lawyers that help idiots find loopholes just like this...


No loophole. Code tell you what to do and where to find definitions not in the code.


----------



## my250r11 (Jul 3, 2017)

If they can prove it meets the separation requirements, 20 min. self closing door on the dwelling side, it could work


----------



## cda (Jul 3, 2017)

Guess since garage is only defined in the dictionary ,,,

Guess the room could be labeled "playroom"


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 4, 2017)

It is a trophy room


----------



## JCraver (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm 99.9999999% sure there's no engines in any of those cars.  No engine, not a vehicle.  No code issues.  Same thing as those truck bed or car trunk couches you run across in man caves now and then.  Furniture, art, whatever, but it isn't a "vehicle" for code purposes, IMO.

Obviously, if I'm wrong and it has an engine and a fuel tank and can be driven out of that spot, then all of your above replies are legit.  But I don't think Gibbs let him take any of those cars home with $100,000 dollar engines in them....


----------



## mark handler (Jul 5, 2017)

*Not unique They have been doing this for years
And the cars do work












*


----------



## mark handler (Jul 5, 2017)




----------

